

The Difference between the UK, Great Britain and England Explained (video) - ks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNu8XDBSn10

======
derrida
My friend who worked at a travel agent in london was asked on a regular basis
by US "college educated" kids on their post-college world tour if they could
please buy a bus to Ireland.

